# Backerboard in 4x8 sheets, 1/2"



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got a 1/2 bath to do with the following walls:

28"
42"
58"
12"
24"
30"
29"

Obviously, the most efficient way to do this is to get 4x8 sheets and hang the tilebacker either horizontally or vertically, as the space allows.

I used to buy densshield in 4x8 sheets, but I had to buy a pallet at a time and I don't have the need for anywhere close to a pallet right now. I don't know anywhere where I can buy 4x8 sheets of densshield in smaller quantities.

What type of tilebacker is available in 4x8 sheets, 1/2"? I think maybe Angus mentioned a product which has some fiberglass face? This is just a half bath (lav & toilet) and I'm talking walls only. I'll use some 30x60 or whatever queer size the smaller densshield sheets are for the floor.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cement board comes in 4x8 sheets.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've used DensArmor and just waterproofed right over the wet area.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cleveman said:


> I've got a 1/2 bath to do with the following walls:
> 
> 28"
> 42"
> ...


Some local Home Depots carry the 4x8s and some only have 3x5s...check home depot.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

"Durock next gen" available 3'x5'. you may save as most of your walls are smaller than these sizes.Light,easy to scribe and snap. I prefer paperless Sheetrock,like densarmor,but sometimes hard to get.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I think the densarmor is what I was thinking of. I will maybe throw a bit of hydro ban around the where the sink counter meets the wall.

I haven't ever seen anything in 4x8 sheets in the Des Moines market. As I mentioned, I did special order the denshield in 4x8's, once from Lowe's and once from Menards.

Funny thing, they wanted more/square foot for the 4x8's than for their queer size. Plus they don't inventory it, even touch it for that matter. Plus you pay in advance when you order it. So I got them to come down a bit.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You could come to Ottawa to pick it up...how's your truck on gas? :laughing:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Any interior supply yard should stock 4x8 Denshield.

GP says these guys have it. Don't know how far they are from you.

-Kate Lo Tile
-Lumbermans Wholesale Co Pro Yard
-Walcro
-Sunderland Company (Urbandale)
-REW Materials
-DAL Tile (Urbandale)
-Gypsum Supply Co (Grimes)

The rest are Lowes and Menards. Ones without city names are in Des Moines.

I could be way off base and maybe there isn't enough demand In IA for yards to stock full sheets, but maybe one of those companies can help you out. I know the REW here has full sheets, no minimum order.


----------



## T.B.C. (Mar 22, 2012)

I didnt know that they made 4x8' sheets of backer! All the places in town only have 3x5 sheets except denshield but that's 4x5. I'll have to look into getting some that would save a lot of time!


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I don't know about the US, but up here lowes carries permabase in 32x60, 36x60, and 48x96. I like the large sheets...just make sure you have a helper!


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We can buy 4'x8' sheets of DensShield at Menards here. I thought DensArmor was drywall?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

slowsol said:


> I thought DensArmor was drywall?


It' is fiberglass covered drywall. Since it's getting waterproofed over, what does it matter? The skin has a nice texture to it that grabs AquaDefense real nice.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

So then the only advantage to fiberglass faced drywall over moisture green or purple board is water proofing adhesion?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You can debate fiberglass vs paper and report back.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> You can debate fiberglass vs paper and report back.


I dont get it. Is that another dead beaten horse? I am really just asking.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I feel like I've talked about this a lot.

The benefits to DensArmor (my opinion) are that you can use 1 material to cover the entire bathroom. No extra seams between drywall & CBU. No worrying about how far you need to carry waterproofing past the wet location barrier. No adding extra blocking for the CBU seam. 

I know some have large erections about only CBU; and I, too will use CBU (Permabase) if I'm building just a shower. However, if it's an entire bathroom, I use DensArmor.

Remember, the fiberglass coating is different than a paper coating treated with chemicals. There is a decent amount of moisture resistance built-in _because _it's fiberglass. 

So since we're not talking about anything over paper, that argument is moot to me. There is a decent amount of texture to the fiberglass. I believe it's more texture than Hardie. Naturally, that will give you a great surface to adhere to. Even if you're tiling in a dry area, thinset will grab very well to the texture and allow for solid installs.

GP even has a 12 month warranty against delamination and deterioration when exposed to normal weather conditions. In my situation, it's covered with a proper ANSI A118.10 membrane. What's to worry about?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I feel like I've talked about this a lot.
> 
> The benefits to DensArmor (my opinion) are that you can use 1 material to cover the entire bathroom. No extra seams between drywall & CBU. No worrying about how far you need to carry waterproofing past the wet location barrier. No adding extra blocking for the CBU seam.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have heard you say that.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The dumasses at Maynards told me they would sell me DensArmor, special order, for 15.99/sheet. Then they decided I needed to buy it a lift at a time.

Lumberman's does sell 4x8 Densshield for 22.26, or I can buy it a lift at a time from Maynards for 22.99. Sounds like a good deal to me.

Kate-Lo doesn't sell anything in 4x8. They say they have a hard time getting it in their warehouse?

I'll shop around some more tomorrow. I'm constantly amazed.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

You can also get Green EBoard in 4'x8' sheets. If your local supplier has all the sku's they even make it with tapered edges for taping and mudding the areas outside the shower.

Great product to work with.

Check it out.

Green EBoard

JW


----------



## T.B.C. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys  I'm kinda old school as far as always using some kind of cement product but I still have to cover up the whole shower with red guard anyway so I guess as far as long lasting how does green board hold up? 10 years? 20?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I won't use anything with a paper covering.....or anything made in China.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I won't use anything with a paper covering.....or anything made in China.


Unless the job is drywalling a house, or buying a new led tv.


----------

